# Magnet for Psycho's



## reeferreefs (Nov 14, 2012)

*Seems no matter what state I am in i meet a psycho some are hot you hit it and run,some are plain scary and you cant shake em.The by far craziest is a tie between the time i was homeless in my hometown Middletown ct AKA Mentaltown i met a gay guy i worked with at a labor ready i never really chilled with him just work one night i was walking and he called me over asked if i like some vodka, of course i said yeah what bum wouldn't. Then he looks me right in the eye and goes i need to ask you a huge favor. I tell him sure i mean the guy is drinking his vodka with me and every shot im wiping the lip cause he is gay and i had a guess where his lips been.He says i killed my b/f i dont know what to do will you help me get rid of the body.I look at him like he got to be kidding and he starts balling telling me in detail how he did and how it was over crack and he asks if we can walk i said sure but can u please walk ahead of me he starts telling me how he killed him with a clothing iron but he never tells me where he did this we get to a liquor store and he goes in for more vodka and as soon as he goes in i hall ass to the coffee store. I found my friends and told them what happen well they talk me into going to police .i go up to the Desk and tellt he cops what had happen and they got pissed at me asking me where the body was like it was a joke I told them i dont know.The cop tells me well when you find the body come back now i told the cop the guys name who told me and where he was and all. a couple days go by and some one at a boarding house smells a bad oder coming from a room there the cops found a body with a gay male who worked as a nurse at the hospital with a Iron sticking out his skull and a hand written note. they have no clue really yet who did it so my friends make me go back and tell them i knew something this time they had their ears ready.Now they start talking to me like i did it asking me all kinds of shit. now they had a suspect and they knew it was was a man named stony van damn a ex shemale crossdresser. now they want me to testify got my name in the paper and im homeless sleeping on the streets.and this guy is out in town sucking dick somewhere.I ended up taking off in a stolen car with a friend to ohio .My friend breaks into a car at a bank while imasleep i wake up while getting chased by 3 cop cars we both get arrested I had thae detectives card from the murder can u believe the next morning cops gave me the keys back to the stolen car and tell me i need to get back and testify against the murderer.I left the car and spanged up enough to get to cincinnati. *​​​​
Richardson continued to confess to the man, "He deserved it. I am sick of this guy screwing me over and over and over and I just snapped," the warrant said.

That same night the man -- Andre Barker -- went to the police to tell them of the conversation, but he was dismissed, the warrant said. Barker went back to the department to tell of the meeting with Richardson after Farrell’s body was found.

Richardson was once again interviewed by police in Hartford on May 6 where he continued to deny killing Farrell, the warrant said. After being presented with some of the evidence, Richardson said "I have an explanation for all that," according to the warrant.

During the investigation, Richardson fled the state.​


----------



## smellsea (Nov 14, 2012)

cool story, bro.


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 14, 2012)

http://middletown-ct.patch.com/articles/inmate-who-allegedly-took-his-own-life#photo-9439924


----------



## reeferreefs (Nov 14, 2012)

ByronMc said:


> http://middletown-ct.patch.com/articles/inmate-who-allegedly-took-his-own-life#photo-9439924


thanks dude i was allways wondering when he get out the court was so pissed cause if i testified he would of got 60 years but it didnt matter cause he got life .He must of had it rough in there in a way i felt bad for him


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Nov 14, 2012)

reeferreefs said:


> I tell him sure i mean the guy is drinking his vodka with me and every shot im wiping the lip cause he is gay and i had a guess where his lips been.


You sir, are ass. Not only was that poorly constructed and ignorant sentence not relevant to your story...guess what? Anytime you've ever gone down on a girl, you're in dick defiled territory. And obviously, much like all gay men *never* brushing their teeth, girls *never* wash wash their vaginas.

Or maybe I'm being too quick to judge and you were actually taking those extra safety precautions because you were just concerned about catching the gay.


----------



## Evie217 (Nov 14, 2012)

This is one hell of a happening


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 15, 2012)

He has told a story,he did not have to tell,my hat is off to that one ! He was also a very young man,back in 05,and feel now,he has changed,and now may begin to heal,from not doing what he felt was best,back then ! No one should be able to get away with murder !


----------



## reeferreefs (Nov 15, 2012)

ByronMc said:


> He has told a story,he did not have to tell,my hat is off to that one ! He was also a very young man,back in 05,and feel now,he has changed,and now may begin to heal,from not doing what he felt was best,back then ! No one should be able to get away with murder !


I was young and the one thing i learned is our creator teaches us things through life experiences and for me using this machine feels wrong.cant wait to hit the woods and be one with the creator and be rid of the world.Thank you brother for sticking up for me


----------



## reeferreefs (Nov 15, 2012)

PlasticSturgeon said:


> ​You sir, are ass. Not only was that poorly constructed and ignorant sentence not relevant to your story...guess what? Anytime you've ever gone down on a girl, you're in dick defiled territory. And obviously, much like all gay men *never* brushing their teeth, girls *never* wash wash their vaginas.
> 
> Or maybe I'm being too quick to judge and you were actually taking those extra safety precautions because you were just concerned about catching the gay.


 I was going back in time and reliving exactly what i was thinking and how i felt


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 15, 2012)

Reef,since you do believe,and that's ok ! ( I,myself,don't really think about it ) Anyway,with how you think now,please remember,God made man,who also makes things,cars,bicycles,computers,etc, but only because of being made by God. Everything has a reason,for being ,right now,I'm on a computer,writing to you,where if you lived,away from everyone,we would not be able to get in touch ! Now,what is wrong,is the killing of others,stealing,etc,...........as for who we believe in,that's everyone's choice, I believe in doing the next right thing,for me & others around me !...............Live life,it's beautiful !


----------



## reeferreefs (Nov 15, 2012)

You are right its about how you use the things made.I realize life is beautiful i use to let it get me down but i realize im lucky i didnt have all the things i thought i wanted.I see now now that if i had a silver spoon in my mouth my whole life i wouldnt see life the way i see it now that money defenetly cant buy u happiness but the feeling of being so alive is so much more profilling


----------

